# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  شوفو شو سوا السعودي لزوجته في ذكرى زواجه الخامس

## أم سلطووون

_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
امممممم هذا اول موووضوع لي في هالمنتدى وانشالله يعيبكم
في قصه جذبتني واايد قريتها في احدى المواقع وحبيت اني انقلها لكم بس بصراحه انا يوم قريتها يلست اقووول ليش ريلي مايسويلي جيييه؟ ليش دووم انا الي افاجأه واجهز للحفلات ؟ ليش ماايي هو في يوم ويفاجئني بحفله في الحجره ؟ يعني يحط الشمووع والورد وهالسوالف..... آآآآآآآآآآه ومع هذا احبه والله يحفظه ويخليه لي ولعيالي........... طولت عليكم صح؟؟ يلا اخليكم مع القصه تراها مش طويله وايد_


قبل شهر تقريبا وانا قاعد في البيت (عقب المغرب ) أقلب في هالريموت من محطه

لمحطه ومن قناة لقناة ...وكانت المدام على يميني تبتسم وتناظر فيني وودها تقول شي

( أعرفها ان بغت حاجه تشوف لوزها من الأبتسامه  :Smile: )وأن كان مالها حاجه صارت

زي ذا 

المهم بادرتني بسؤال خطافي (ماتوقعته ) قالت : حبيبي كم لنا متزوجين ؟؟ قلت هاه!!

الصراحه أنا انلخمت وبديت أحسب بأصابعي ... يوم شفتها كشرت ... قلت لحظه

بجيبها (عقدتي الحساب) وفعلا عطيتها الأجابه الصحيحه ,قلت :- بعد اسبوعين

ياعمري نكمل 5 سنين معرسين.. يوم طقت الأبتسامه مره ثانيه وقالت :- طيب !!

وش يعني لك هذا ؟؟ بيني وبينكم انا ما عرفت وش تقصد بس توقعت انها تبي

هديه ( ماذبحنا الا نصب الأفلام العربي ...كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياروحي ) قلت لها :-

وش قصدك تبين هديه يعني ؟؟ قالت لا لا فهمتني غلط !! انا ابغاك انت 

قلت يا حبي لتس والله آمري !!

قالت وش رايك نروح دبي أسبوع عسل .. ونحتفل انا وياك بمرور خمسه سنوات

يعني اليوبيل الذهبي لزواجنا !! 

قلت لحظه :- من قالك ان 5 سنوات يعني يوبيل !!

اليوبيل من 25 سنه وفوق !! قالت لا اني سامعه فوزيه الدريع تقول ان 5 سنين

خليها يوبيل ذهبي !! قلت طيب ... بس ترى العطله توها باديه وصعب القى حجز

لدبي هالأيام ... قالت لا مالك هم أنا حاجزه بالتلفون قبل شهرين !!! ومخليتها لك

مفاجأه... بس ترى آخر موعد لقص التذاكر بكره الظهر يعني أطمر الحين لأقرب

مكتب وقص التذاكر !!! ( بصراحه حسيت في هاللحظه ان الحريم دواهي ) .

طبعا انا أسقط في يدي وما قدرت أفرك ( بس تبون الصدق فرحت لأني انا ودي بعد اسافر )

صراحه طفشت من الرياض وزحماته هذا أولا وثانيا من زمان ما سافرنا انا وهالحبيبه.. 

قلت لها ابشري بس وين ودك نسكن في دبي ؟؟ ناخذ شقه ولا فندق ؟؟ 

قالت لا معليش ياعمري نبي فندق يكون له اطلاله مباشره على البحر وشاطيء خاص .. 

وياليت لو يكون شاليه أحلى وأحلى !!

والله وأطمر لمكتب السفريات وفعلا قصيت التذاكر وحجزت مدة أسبوع في منتجع

وسبا هبتور قراند دبي ( الليله ب 1100 ريال) يعني 7700 ريال إقامه فقط ..

وقررت اني أقضي أسبوع زواج رومانسي جدا في دبي .. وأيضا قررنا انا وزوجتي

اننا ما نستخدم جوالاتنا وناخذ شريحتين من دبي ..عشان ماحد يتصل علينا

ويزعجنا !! وفعلا نفذنا كلامنا .......وبرعاية الله طرنا لدبي لقضاء هالكم يوم بدون

ما يشغلنا أحد !! ووصلنا دبي وعلى طول استأجرت سياره من المطار وعلى الفندق

الي يقع فعلا على البحر مباشره وقريب من برج العرب على شاطيء الجميره وكان

الصراحه الفندق (( يشجع على الرومانسيه )) ويوم دخلنا الغرفه لقيناها

خيااال (غرفه غراند ديلوكس ) والحمام بس لحاله قصه... والغرفه كبيره مره وحاطين

كمبيوتر مفتوح انترنت 24ساعه وجهاز تصليح كوفي وشاي مع اغراضهم مجاني ..

وفرش صح وديكورات صح ... الصراحه انه يستاهل هالسعر .. بس عيبه ان اسعار

المأكولات و (المشروبات ) غاليه شوي !! 

المهم انا نويت اسوي مفاجأه إحتفاليه غريبه للمعزبه وأعمل حركه رومانسيه ماتتخيلها ..

فقلت لها بعد ما استقرينا بالغرفه ..أنا بنزل لأقرب سوبرماركت عشان أجيب أغراض

وأعبي ثلاجة الغرفه ( عصيرات -زيتون أخضر - جبن أبيض - عسل- خبزتوست -خيار - جزر - 

بسكوت مالح قليل الدسم -حق الشاهي - مكسرات ...الختعرفون هالخفايف حلو تكون 

بالغرفه أوفر سعر من برى وفي نفس القت حق النقنقه والتسلي

المهم نزلت من الغرفه وعلى الرسبشن على طول وسألت عن المدير..ودلوني عليه..

رحت لمكتبه خلف الرسبشن لقيته رجال شمحوط جنسيته لبناني يسوى ديره ( ولا يهون

من يقرأ )...سلمت عليه بحفاوه وعرفته بنفسي 

وقلت له انا بصراحه جاي أقضي كم يوم هنا وبكره يصادف ذكرى زواجي وودي اسوي

مفاجأه للمدام ( يعني بارتي صغير انا وهي بس) وما ودي اتكلف كثير وش رايك !!

ودي انك تساعدني ؟ انا عندي فكره براسي بس لازم توافق عليها !!

الصراحه الرجال فرح كنه هو الي بيسوي الحفل ...قال تكرم عينك ...شو هي الفكره؟

قلت انا قريت ان الشاطيء يطفي انواره الساعه 7 المساء ... ويكون مفتوح طول 

الليل للنزلاء الي يبغون يجلسون على الرمل او يتمشون ...صح ؟ قال ايه صح ..

قلت طيب فكرتي الي ابيك تساعدني على تنفيذها اننا نحط طاوله دائريه مقابل الشاطيء 

على الرمل بفرش حلو وكرسيين ونحط دار مدارها شموع بشكل حلو ومدخل للشموع

ونحط على الطاوله الكيكه والعصير ....هاه وش رايك ؟؟

والله ابن الحلال انبسط وقال مافيه مانع الطاوله والفرش والعصير من عندنا هديه

بس انتا جيب الشموع والكيكه .... قلت أبشر ساعه وكلها عندك ...

وفعلا بدأت بتنفيذ الخطه ورحت لمحل حلويات دلوني عليه بشارع الجميره وسوو لي

كيكة روووعه ومكتوب عليه المناسبه وشريت شموع من سوق جنبهم ورجعت

للفندق وعطيتهم الأغراض وعلى الغرفه .....ومعي باقي الأغراض الي شريتهم للثلاجه

وكاني ما سويت شي !! أستعدادا للمفاجأه الرومانسيه يوم غد الساعه 12 مساءا

إنتهى الجزأ الأول ( وباقي الجزأ الثاني ) وفيه

* حرمتي صاحت زي الأفلام يوم شافت المفاجأه

* حركه سويناها بالفندق خلت الخليجيين كلهم يسوون زينا

* صديقي الأسترالي وموقفه من الخليجيين !!

* دبي بعيون أهل الرياض






زي ما وعدتكم بنكمل الجزأ الأهم في الموضوع

وقبل لا أبدأ أقول للي يقولون اكيد انك منتب سعودي هم صادقين بصراحه انا من يوم 

اني صغير وأنا احس ان ذا الشهبان اللهبان الي في حارتنا ماش مهومب من ديرتنا ... وكان 

عندي إحساس يراودني ان فيني عرق شامي بس إذا ناظرت وجه أخوي دحيم !! أقتنع 

وأقول يا ولد أعقل .. ما دام ذا أخوك يغني عن الف شهادة ميلاد !!

وبالنسبه للي مستغربين من أحداث الرحله تراي ما قلت اني استأجرت بوينغ ورحت هنلولو! 

ولا قلت أني شريت ديناصور محنط !!, ولا اني استأجرت سويت ملكي في برج العرب

ب 9000 درهم في الليله عشان تصير قصتي خياال ولا حلم ...ترى االرحله بالضبط 

يوم حسبتها بتذاكر الرحله وإقامه مدة 7 ليالي في قراند هبتور + ليله قارب خاص +

مصاريف الأكل والشرب والسياره وهديه محترمه للمدام في ليلة الأحتفال (يعني بالعربي 

عشنا الف ليله وليله ) كل هالمصاريف والله ما تعدت 15الف ريال !!! أنا متأكد ان فيه

من شبابنا ناس يروحون دبي بنفس المده ويصرفون أكثر منها على بنات ليل وسربته

ويجي لديرته ضايق صدره ومكتأب من تأنيب الضمير وصرف دراهم في غير طريقها !!

نكمل الموضوع


رجعت للفندق في اول ليله ومعي بعض الأغراض اللي شريتها وقمت ارتب الثلاجه وأطلع

الأغراض اللي مالها سنع !! , 

كانت الساعه عندما قررنا الخروج من الغرفه تقريبا 9 مساءا يعني تونا بدري ويمدينا

على اننا نلحق على كل شيء ذيك الليله , فسألتها هاه وين ودك نروح الحين , قالت والله

كيفك بس وش رايك نروح للمارينا لأنها قريبه مقابله فندقنا وفيها قعدات ومطاعم تمدحها 

رفيقتي ...قلت اوكي بس اتفقنا اننا نخليها وحنا راجعين لأنه ما تغلقالى متأخر... ورحنا

ذاك اليوم لسوق فخم وحلو (على الطراز الأيطالي ) اسمه مركاتو سنتر...وطبعا تمشينا 

فيه وتعشينا بمطعم فوق بالدور الثاني وبعد ما خلصنا مرينا الهايبر ماركت الي فيه وخذنا

بعض المكسرات والشوكالاتات (انا بصراحه تستهويني الشوكلاتات وخصوصا الغريبه) 

وطبعا رجعنا على طريق الساحل قاصدين نتقهوى بقعدات المارينا (مرسى اليخوت بدبي) 

وللي ماراح للمارينا هي عباره عن مبنى جميل على شكل سفينه وبه عدد من المقاهي 

والمطاعم العالميه وجلساته داخليه (تكييف) وخارجيه (في الهواء الطلق) مقابل بحيرة 

المرسى وفيه مقهى مره رهيب ...خصوصا اذا شغلوا الرشاشات حقت 

المويه رذاذها يخليني أعيش الخياال ... وبصراحه انا كنت عاقد العزم على اني أدلع المدام والجو 

شجعني اني أطلع مواهبي ...مافيه كلمه غزل سمعتها في فيلم عربي او هندي الا قلتها ذاك اليوم

لدرجه اني خفت اني ما ألقى شي أقوله لليوم المحدد (يوم المفاجأه) بس فعلا كانت ليله حلوه وبدايه

مشجعه لي أني اعيش فعلا اسبوع عسل مميز..

( نسيت أقول شيء مهم ) وهو أني أملك مشروع تجاري وطوال 4 سنوات ماضيه كنت مشغول جدا 

,أطلع من البيت الصباح بدري وما أرجع الا بالليل متأخر وأجي تافل العافيه يعني مافيه وقت للدلع 

والرومانسيه وكانت هي بصراحه صابره ومقدره ظروفي السابقه ويوم زالت هذه الظروف وزانت

الأمور قررت اني اعوضها وأصير فعلا رومانسي زي ما تحب كل زوجه ان يصير زوجها .. 

وكنت انا ناوي ارتب رحله آخر الصيف واخليها مفاجأه..بس يوم شفتها متحمسه لدبي (وكان وقتها 

الجو حلو أول اسبوع من ألاجازه )بصراحه ماحبيت أكسر بخاطرها ...

المهم جلسنا هذيك الليله الين الساعه وحده ونص تقريبا بعدها رجعنا للفندق , وطبعاانا ما قلت 

لها شيء ولا لمحت لها بشيء عن حفلة بكره بس انها سألتني وين تبي نروح بكره قلت لها خلي 

البرنامج حق بكره علي يعني دعي القياده لي وتمتعي انتي بالرحله ...قالت اوكي على كيفك..

نمنا هذيك الليله وقمنا الساعه 12 الظهر وطبعا احنا جايبين معانا فطاير وكيكات وحركات ...

وصخان المويه والكافي ميكر موجود بالغرفه,المهم زبطنابالغرفه فطورمحترم وقعدنا نتقهوى

ونتفرج على التلفزيون ( على فكره حجزنا شامل بوفيه مفتوح للفطور بس حنا يالسعوديين

ما ينفع لنا , لأننا ننوم متأخرين ونقوم متأخرين)

المهم يوم افطرنا ( فطور غداء في نفس الوقت ) فتحت النت للمدام عشان تدخل على موقع

سياحي تقول بجمع لك معلومات عن الجديد في دبي... وأنا لبست الشورت حقي ونزلت 

للمسبح الساعه وحده الظهر وقلت لها اذا خلصتي انزلي للمسبح تفرجي ووسعي صدرك...

واتفقنا اننا نطلع من الفندق اذا برد الجو شوي يعني اربع ...المهم انا نزلت وعلى طول

على المسبح الرائع حق الفندق وطبيت (محيفره))<<<شهادة اثبات اني سعودي !!

المهم كان بوسط المسبح في المويه قعدات زي البار ويخدمون فيه من الخارج...بس انت

تكون جوا المويه ...المهم قعدت حوالي ساعتين والا هذيك الي قاعده قبالي على طاوله من 

الطاولات الي جنب المسبح لابسه نقاب وشكلها تبتسم !! بيني بينكم انا ما عرفت انها حرمتي

الى من نعالها ( شبشب أصفر,حق بحر !!!) للعلم زوجتي من بيئه قرويه مره وعايشه يتيمه

الأب ..متوفي ابوها وهي عمرها سنه ونص ...يعني لها رحمه .. الصراحه انا رحمتها ورحمت 

كل السعوديات والخليجيات..ودهم يستمتعون بالبحر بس المشكله الأجواء غير مهيئه (سلموالي

على الريتز كالرتون حق البحرين ..حاطين مسبح خاص للحريم )!! المهم انا عقبها قلت والله

لأخليها تستمتع بالبحر وتطافش فيه الين تمل ..والا مانيب ولد ابوي ..

طلعت من المسبح وقعدت انا وياها على الطاوله وطلبنا شيبس( بطاطس مقلي ) لأني شفته

مع بزر سعودي جنبنا وخفت اني أنظله !!!

يوم خلصنا متقهوين رحنا غرفتنا نغير عشان نطلع نكمل تمشيتنا في دبي... وفي الطريق

للغرفه بغى موظف الرسبشن يخرب المفاجاه لأنه ناداني وانا طالع عشان يعلمن الترتيبات

حقت الليله (طبعا انا فهمت وش يبي مني قبل اروح له عشان كذا قلت للمدام اسبقيني للغرفه

غيري الين اجي ) وفعلا تمت الترتيبات النهائيه للحفل الي حددته انا الساعه 12 مساءا

وقال لي الرسبشن ان هذا الشخص (هندي) اسمه محمد سليم هو المسؤل عن ترتيباتك

طبعا انا عاى طول مسكت محمد سليم وعطيته 50 درهم اكراميه وحرصته ...وكان فعلا

ذا الهندي رهيب مره وجاب هو زود 6 شموع أم عصى وحطهم على مدخل الطاوله , ووصيته

انهم يحطون اغراضهم ويروحون ( كنت ابغى اصير انا وياها لحالنا على الشاطيء في الليل)..

وفعلا سوو نفس الي كنا متفقين عليه رتبوا الطاوله وولعوا الشموع قبل الساعه 12 بعشر

دقايق ومشو ....

ارجع للموضوع

المهم طلعنا نتمشى ورحنا يم السوق الصيني (دراقون) الي على طريق العين ..وكنا نبغى

نشتري من السوق الصيني كرسي مساج بس لقيناها هناك غاليه وقعدنا نتمشى في السوق

وما طلعنا منه الى الساعه 9 وعلى طول على مطعم صدف الأيراني الي بشارع الشيخ زايد

وكنا بصراحه ميتين من الجوع ودبغنا في هالبوفيه المفتوح الين دخنا ... وعقبها قالت لي 

خلنا نروح نتقهوى بالمارينا ... قلت لا انا عازمك على بيالتين شاهي في مطعم الفندق !!

كنها ما ودها !! بس قالت على كيفك انت اليوم مدير البرنامج ..ومريت في الطريق على محل

في المركاتوا حق مجوهرات وقلت لها انا بنزل 5 دقايق خليك في السياره وتعذرت اني ابي

الصيدليه عشان آخذ بندول بس رحت للمحل وخذت منه خاتم ب 1800 ريال مع انه يمكن

لا عب علي بس المدام يوم عطيتها اياه تقول انه روعه ومايقل سعره عن 3000!!!!

وصلنا الفندق الساعه 11وطلبت منها انا تلبس فستانها الي هي جايبته ( انا شايفها وهي 

ترتب اغراضها في الرياض وجايبه معها فستان سهره - مصدقه الحرمه انه عرس !! ) 

وطلبت منها تكشخ كنها رايحه لعرس ... وقلت لها بجيك بالزبط قبل الساعه 12 بخمس 

دقايق وانتي جاهزه ... قالت اوكي ... وطلعت انا عشان اشوف الترتيبات ولقيت محمد

سليم يدهر ( نفعت الخمسين ) وفعلا حطو الطاوله قبال البحر على الرمل في مكان مظلم

بس منظر الفندق خلفنا وانواره رائعه والبحر شكله كان مره روووعه ... والي يزينها

ان الفندق يمنع السباحه في الليل ( يعني الشاطيء كان لي انا ولزوجتي لحالنا ) !!

المهم زبطنا الطاوله وولعنا الشموع دار مدار الطاوله من الخارج (على الرمل) وكان

الهندي جايب معه شموع بأعواد غرسها على الرمل - زي مدخل للطاوله - وجابو 

العصير وشوية ورد حطوه بالنص وجابوالكيكه ورتبنا الجلسه صح...

وعند الوقت المناسب طلعت فوق اجيب العروس ( عروس بعد خمس سنوات زواج)

وفعلا نزلنا انا وياها ومرينا من جنب الرسبشن وكان الموظف ( من لقافته يناظرنا)

وده يشوف الموقف ...وطلعنا انا وياها من الباب الخلفي ...متجهين للبحر...نمشي

بخطوات بطيئه والله اني كنت احس انها زفه... بس هي الى الحين ماتدري وش

السالفه !!

ويوم قربنا للبحر ...قالت لي وين بتروح ؟؟ من هنا مافيه مطعم !! قلت تقدمي شوي

ورى هالشجر بأتجاه الرمل الي يودي للشاطيء...

وفعلا وصلنا للمكان 

وشافت الطاوله والشموع 

وشافت المنظر ...والتفتت علي قالت هذي لنا !!!!!


قالت هذي لك انتي ...

لك أنتي يابعد كل الناس ...


والله ياجماعة الخير الحرمه ما تمالكت نفسها ...

وقعدت تصيح !!!

انا الصراحه كنت احسبها دقيقه كذا ودموع فرح وخلاص ...بس ماش الحرمه

قامت تشاهق من الصياح...

أضمضم فيها واسكتها .....ماش !!

يابنت الحلال ...وش فيك !!! خلاص اسكتي !! 

الحرمه تزفر وتشهق من الصياح ...لدرجة ان الكحل والمكياج والروج وكل مستحضرات

التجميل ساحت على كتفي ووصخت ثوبي ...هذا غير الي يطلع من الخشم من الشهاق!!

قعدنا حوالي ربع ساعه وحنا على هالحال ...وطلعت هديتي وعطيتها ...ثم عودت تصيح

مره ثانيه !!

المهم تسكت شوي وتقعد تناظرني ثم تعود تصيح !!!

قلت يابنت الحلال وش السالفه !!

قالت قسم بالله اني ما عمري فرحت ولا حسيت بقيمتي مثل اليوم !!!

تخيلوا !!

هالكلمه للرجال المتزوجين

(ترى مثل هالحركات وان كانت غير مكلفه بس عند الحرمه أغلى من عقد الماس بخمسين الف)


المهم الحرمه ذاك اليوم كانت في قمة السعاده ومو مصدقه نفسها وكل شوي تلتفت علي وتشوف

آثار صياحها على ثوبي ونقعد نضحك !!!

.....


معليش بخل بوعدي وبكمل بعدين لأني تعبت من الكتابه وصراحه فيه اشياء كثسره ودي

اقولها عشان كذا ما أبي اسلق الموضوع سلق ( القاكم غدا)



(( 3 ))

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

نكمل

وقفت عند ذيك الليله الي صاحت فيها حرمتي صياح الله لا يوريكم وكنت انا احاول

اني أغيرالموضوع وأنكت بس هي فعلا كانت تضحك شوي وتصيح شوي( يعني صياح دلع)

ويوم هدأ الجو شوي وشافت هديتها وبدأت تدخل في الجو وتركز على الي حولها ...شافت

الكيكه والشموع والورد والعصير ....وقامت تناظر في البحر وفيني ...قالت أخس والله منتب

هين وشلون سويت كذا !! <<<(الله من زين التعبير ) 

وهالفندق وشلون طاعوك !! بس انا مقدر انها مصدومه.. قلت اني استأذنت منهم وماقصروا

وبعدين حنا ما كلفنا عليهم بشيء ... حتى الخدمه قايل لهم لا أشوف ولا واحد !!

وفعلا قضينا ليله مره رايقه ...أستانست فيها مرتي لدرجه انها قامت تجيب نكت أول مره

أضحك من قلبي عليها (أول أضحك مجامله ) لدرجة اني شكيت انها شاربتن شي من 

هالغراش الي بالغرفه !! قلت قولي الصدز وش انتي شاربه في الغرفه !! قالت قسم مويه بس ..

المهم ضحكنا واستانسنا الين الساعه حوالي 3 الفجر بعدها اتصلت على الفندق يشيلون 

اغراضهم وطاولتهم وانا واياها توجهنا للشاطيء وجلسنا على الرمل ورجلينا في المويه

طبعا انا ثوبي رايح فيها من الأساس وهي من الفرحه قالت خلاص هذا الفستان بعلقه

في دولابي ذكرى وما عادني لابسته ابد الين اموت !!! <<< أقول لكم الحرمه فاقده حنان

تصدقون ما طلعنا لغرفتنا الا الساعه 6 صباحا ...أذكر اني وصلت الغرفه وناوي اتروش

بس ما دريت عن نفسي اني نمت الا الساعه 2 الظهر !!!

قمت ولقيتها نايمه وقعدت اجهز للفطوروشبكت المويه على السخان وطلعت التوست

والجبن وزبطت الشاهي وقربت العسل و( زبدة الفول السود) وحطيتهم على الطاوله

وناظرت والا هي قايمه وفاقه كشرتها من الأبتسامه 

أفطرنا وقمت فتحت لها الجهاز وشبكته على النت ولبست شورتي ونزلت للمسبح

بنفس جدول امس...بس هالمره تعرفت على واحد استرالي( دب ) جاي ترانزيت ثلاث ايام

في دبي وقعدت اسولف انا وياه على بار المسبح وكان محور كلامنا عن الأرهاب 

المهم أني أقنعته في الأخير ان الأرهاب غير مرتبط بديننا وأنه موجود في كل الملل

بس طبعا البروبيقاندا الأمريكيه والميديا الغربيه كبرت الموضوع <<تراي مانيب سهل

المهم ان الرجال صار صديقي وبدأ يمدح في الخليجيين وانه ما توقع يشوف دبي كذا

وأنه كان يتصور ان دبي عباره عن بعارين وخيام ...والخ , واثناء كلامه مر واحد من 

ربعهم استرالي هو وزوجته وسأله ذا الطحش الي معي هاه وش أخبار رحلتكم ؟؟

قاموا يمدحونها وانها تجربه روعه وأنها أحسن من الي في استراليا... وأنا ذاب اذني

عندهم واتسمع وش السالفه !! 

ويوم التفت علي سألته وين هم رايحين <<<< شفاحة أهل سدير 

قال لي انهم راحو برحله بحريه على يخت !! مدة 16 ساعه من 6 مساءا الى10 صباحا

قلت طيب لحالهم والا معهم ناس ؟؟ قال لا لحالهم !! قلت طيب ابي منك خدمه تعطيني

عنوان هالشركه ...أبتسم وقال ما يحتاج اعطيك عنوانهم ..شف مكتبهم في الفندق!!

وفعلا انا ما صدقت خبر رحت لهم على طول ولقيتهم فعلا جنب اللوبي لهم مكتب وعندهم

رحلات جماعيه وفرديه باليخت !! بس يوم سألت عن أسعارهم والا هي نااار!!

قلت للموظف(أماراتي ) طيب مافيه بدايل ؟؟ يعني شركات رخيصه شوي !! قال فيه

موجودين يم الخور هناك وفيه بأبو ظبي وايد عند كاسر الأمواج يأجرون ..قلت زين

أجل نروح نشوف ابوظبي ونتمشى فيها يوم ..ونمر على هالي يقول ..

وفعلا قررنا اننا بكره نروح لأبوظبي أول مانقوم من النوم ونتمشى فيها وأسواقها 

وإذا خلصنا نرجع نبات في دبي .. 

طلعت فوق لمرتي وعلمتها بالخطه ولبسنا وطلعنا يم مول الأمارات الرائع وأول ما

وصلنا له حجزنا على فيلم الساعه 8 ثم طلعنا نتمشى ورحنا للمدينه الثلجيه وقعدنا

نتزحلق مع هالعالم ( والله ونس) لأننا ما كنا نقول لا والله حنا كبار على الملاهي والا

على التزلج ...لا ...لا ... كنا ندخل الملاهي والألعاب ونجرب كل شي وكأننا اطفال 

بس كنا فعلا نستانس ..

ويوم خلصنا من الملاهي والتزلج رحنا نحضر الفيلم الأجنبي (شوتر)الي بدأ الساعه 

8 المساء وكان فيلم (مهوب جديد مره بس انا ماكنت شايفه من قبل) بس الفيلم حليو

وعقب الفيلم رحنا يم وسط دبي (جهة الخور) وقعدنا بقهوه هناك مهيب شينه ,

وجلسنا بها المقهى الين بعد منصف الليل ورجعنا للفندق لتنفيذ الخطه الأولى الي

عقبها قلدونا الخليجيين الي بالفندق كلهم !!

هذا الله يسلمكم الفنادق الي على شاطيء الجميره كلها (هبتور - ميريديان - الهيلتون

جميره بيتش....ألخ) عندهم نظام ان الشاطيء يعمل حتى الساعه 7 مساءا... وطبعا

الي يستفيد من الشاطيء منهم ؟؟؟

الأجانب .... بس الأجانب ... يتفصخون على هالشاطيء عشان تحرق بشرتهم 

بينما حريمنا بهالعبايات وهالحجب ما يقدرون يستخدمون هالشاطيء!!

فأنا فكرت اننا ننزل نسبح آخر الليل !!

وفعلا حرمتي لبست مايوه اسلامي (اسود في اسود) وكم طويل وبنطلون طويل

وانا خذت اغراضي وفوطنا وحطيتهم بكيس ...ونزلنا للشاطيء بكل ثقه ...

وتونا طابين في البحر وحاطين اغراضنا على الطاوله الا وسيارة من شرطة السواحل 

حقت دبي تجينا ...وطلعت لهم والا ظابط اماراتي ومعه شرطي ثاني ...ووالله ان ابن

الحلال كان مؤدب جدا وقال لي انتوا نازلين البحر(ممنوع) بها الوقت !! قلت يالحبيب

معليش متى ننزل البحر ؟ في النهار هالمفاصيخ !! والحر والشمس!! وخنا عاداتنا

ما تسمح !! والحين الوقت المناسب..والله ان الرجال قال لي برافو عليك بس رجاءا

لا تدخل بعيد عشان مصلحتكم ومسؤليتنا ... قلت ابشر.. وراح الأجودي .. وكان في

هالوقت السيكورتي حق الشاطيء ينتظر الين يخلص الظابط ثم جاني وقال هاه ايش

قال لك ...قلت ابد طلب مني ما ابعد.. قال بس .. قلت بس.. قال لي ترا احنا بالفندق

نخلي مسؤليتنا بعد ... قلت شكرا ما نبي منكم شي ما قصرتوا امس .. 

وفعلا قعدنا نسبح ..ونشوف هالسعوديين والخليجيين الي يمرون الشاطيء من جوا

الفندق (كل واحد معه حرمته ومسوين فيها رسميين ) ...بس ثاني يوم أكثر من

اربعه الي نزلوا يسبحون بعوائلهم 

واليوم الي بعده زاد العدد وأخذ يتصاعد تدريجيا ... وصارت فله آخر الأيام ( من بعد

10 مساءا الين الفجر والشاطيء يدهرون فيه الخليجيين ) حتى ان السيكورتي كل

ما شافني يقول انت الي خربت نظامنا ... وأقول له لا أنا الي زبطت نظامكم !!

المهم ان مرتي مارجعت للرياض الا والبحر والسباحه طالعه من خشمها ( وفعلا 

أوفيت بوعدي الي قطعته على نفسي )

نرجع لليوم الي بعده على طول من يوم قمنا رحنا لأبوظبي الساعه 2 ونص بعد

الظهر وتوجهنا مباشره لسوق مارينا ابوظبي ثم طلعنا لشاطيء كاسر الأمواج الي

دلنا عليه الأماراتي ... وفعلا لقينا فيه قوارب حقت رحلات بس كلها جماعيه ويوم

سألت واحد عن الرحلات الخاصه دلوني على شخص يأجر رحلات خاصه وأسعاره 

معقوله ...ورحت له (هو نفسه صاحب السفينه حقت المطعم العائم في شاطيء

كاسر الأمواج بأبوظبي) قلت له ابغى قارب خاص لمدة يوم كامل قال لي احنا يوم 

كامل عندنا من 6 مساءا الى بكره 10 صباحا قلت أو كي بس بكم ؟؟ قال الويك

اند ب 2000 درهم ووسط الأسبوع ب 1500 درهم قلت انا ابغاها بوسط الأسوع

بس ابيك تراعييني خصوصا انه راح يضيع علي يوم بالفندق ماراح استفيد منه!!

قال تبي تركب الحين يالله عشانه فاضي بحسبه لك نهايه ب 1200 درهم قلت 

توكلنا على الله ...قال اجل تعال بعد ساعه تلقى القارب(اليخت جاهز) وجيب معاك 

اغراض الطبخ لأن اليخت فيه مطبخ وبهارات وملح وزيت بس الباقي جيبه انت 

قلت ابشر والله وفعلا رحنا ندور سوبر ماركت ( تعبنا ندور- يحليلك يادبي) المهم

اخيرا لقينا سوق وخذنا اغراضنا (رز +دجاج متبل جاهز + فحم للشوي + حلويات

+غصاير +موية شرب ....الخ)

التفتت علي حرمتي وقالت طيب انا ما جبت ملابس...قلت عادي خذي لك من هنا

اي شيء الله واكبر عاد حنا بنروح نشخص... وفعلا خذت لها بنطلون رجالي

أسود ( يضحك شكله عليها) وقميص كحلي ب 50 درهم (عندنا من ابوعشره) 

طلعنا من السوق على الموعد ووقفنا سيارتنا مقابل المقاهي الي في كاسر الأمواج 

وخذنا أغراضنا ونصينا الجماعه ...وطلب منا اننا ننتظر 10 دقايق لأنه بالطريق 

وفعلا جا القارب وكان حجمه حلو مره وفيه كبينه اماميه للسائق مع حمام صغيرله

وقز صغير ( بس حنا ما خليناه يطبخ طول الرحله وكنا نحسب حسابه في الأكل)

وخلفها فيه القسم الرئيسي للقارب عباره عن غرفة نوم حجمها صغير بس حلوه

ومطبخ بالغرفه ودورة مياه.. وتطلع من الخلف بدرج على جلسه حليوه على

سطح القارب من الخلف... بصراحه القارب يناسب شخصين او ثلاثه مرتاحين 

وفعلا انطلقنا في عرض البحر الساعه 6 وربع مساءا وكنا متخوفين في البدايه

( رغم تطمينات صاحب القارب بوجود أجهزة السلامه وأنهم اخذو اذن من الأرصاد

الجويه قبل يطلعون ) بس طبعا كان فيه شوية رهبه في البدايه ...بس بعد شوي

صارت عادي جدا..قضينا ليله جميله وهادئه جدا في وسط البحر.. وكان للأمانه

السائق الفلبيني في منتهى الأدب والأخلاق لدرجة اننا ومالكم علي حلف ما نشوفه

الا اذا جيت اعطيه الأكل او العصير أبد جالس في هالكبينه ...وبالذات يوم طفا

المحركات بالليل شغل له الرجال أفلام على السي دي (افلام هنديه وهو فلبيني !!)

المهم اننا سهرنا ذيك الليله الين الصبح (عن الحلف غفينا على سطح القارب

يمكن الساعه 4 وقمنا الساعه 6 الصبح على الشمس برى) يوم قمنا رحت اشوف

السواق الا هو نايم !! قلت للمعزبه يالله بنطب !! قالت لا والله وان جانا سمك قرش!!

قلت مصدقه انتي الأفلام!! يالله البسي بس خلنا نطب !! بصراحه انا بعد قلت يمكن 

فيه خطر !! مالنا الا هالسواق نسأله.. رحت له وطقيت الباب عليه يوم قام من النوم

عطيته عصير وكروسان جبن يفطر... وسألته هاه نقدر نسبح هنا ... قال تبون 

تسبحون ؟؟ قلت إيه قال لا انتظر اوديكم مكان زين للسباحه .. وفعلا شغل الرجال 

ومشى بنا حوالي نص ساعه بسرعه عاليه ... ويوم وصلنا مكان ( الشاطيء

نشوفه من بعييييد) بس الصراحه كان فعلا مكان رااائع والمويه سبحان الله شي

خياال وفعلا وجه القارب لم جهة الشاطي وقال خذوا راحتكم !!! يحسب ان حرمتي

بتلبس بكيني !!

المهم والله استانسنا وسبحنا وكان يوم جميل جدا وسط البحر 

نسيت اقول لكم اننا ماشوينا وقلبناها أمس كبسة دجاج لأننا لقينا قدر كاتم عندهم !!

رجعنا الساعه عشر ونص للشاطيء كاسر الأمواج وركبنا سيارتنا وعلى دبي ورحنا

فندقنا وكبرنا الوساده لأننا ما نمنا طول الليل ..

قمنا الساعه 6 مساءا وطلعنا نتمشى في دبي ولكي أختصر الأماكن الي زرناها

وبرنامجنا للأيام التاليه :-

* ركبنا الباص العجيب (برمائي) يلف دبي والخور

* تمتعت زوجتي في مدينة الألعاب المائيه (الولد وادي )وسبحنا فيها ولعبنا 

انا وياها بها لممرات المائيه وهالقوارب وكانت هي محافظه على حجابها

ولابسه كاب خاص بالمطافش وما منعها من انها تستمتع بكافة مرافق الولد

وادي ( ما عدا بعض الزحاليق رفضو انها تركبها بحجة ان الكاب ممكن يسبب

خطوره وينشب فيها )

* مطعم البوم العائم ( أكبر مقلب ) وحاجرين الناس بوسطه ومانعينهم يطلعون

فوق سطح البوم هذا غير ان أكلهم زفت ..لقينا ثاني يوم مطاعم عائمه عند خور

دبي أطلق منه وأرخص.

* جلسات المارينا رايقه للعوائل الي تبي تسهر في دبي..

..........

هذا مختصر لرحلتي أسبوع العسل الي حاولت بكل جد وإجتهاد اني اكون رومانسي

وقررت فعلا اني في هالأسبوع اني أعيش اجواء الرومانسيه 

بس..




انتظر ردوودكم الحلوه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ms.goldy

الله عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

الله يحفظه حق حرمته 

ويعطينا ريال مثله وهذا كله في بلادنا ما يحتاي يسفروونا ههههه
ويسعدني اكووون اول رد لها الموضوووع الحلووو

----------


## ام رشوودي

كششششششششخة

----------


## +[ RaYaMe ]+

الـٍسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

ما شاء الله عليهم .. ري يحرسهم ويوفقهم ويجمع بينهم على الخير على طول

الصراحة الأجواء راائعـة .. عشت معاهم الأحداث ^_^

ربي يرزقكم حبيباتي بأزواج رومنسيين

----------


## أم ود!د

ماشاء الله 

حظها الله يديم علهم السعاده

----------


## حبي H

ماشاء الله عليهم الله يحفظهم

----------


## بشايررر

وااااااااو رووووعه الصراااحه 

جوهم كان فضيع الله يخليهم لبعض يارب

----------


## فلونة

كششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششخة

عورني قلبي يوم تمت تصيح من المفاجأة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا حليلها والله

الله يديم المحبة بينهم يا رب ولا يفرق بين أي زوجين يحبون بعض

----------


## أم سلطووون

يزاكن الله الف خير عالردوود والمرووووور الحلو

----------


## لجين 2009

ماشاء الله عليه قمة الرومنسيه الله يحفظهم لبعض

----------


## راعية البنتلي

ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييييهم..

الله يهنيهم ويحفظهم لبعض يارب..

ويرزقني ويرزق كل البنات بالزوج الرومانسي..

----------


## سلامه )

كفو عليه هاي الرومانسيه ولا بلاش

ماا شااااااااااااء الله عليهم
و عقبااااااالنا

----------


## GMS

ياااااي وناسه

----------


## &0_0&

ماشالله عليهم الله يحفضه حق حرمته يا رب

----------


## سلطانه الغرام

بصراااااااحه ما فيه حييييييييله ماشاء الله علييييييييييه

الله يحفظه ويحرهمخ من العيووووون ....


شكله ماشاء الله ما قصر وفعلا كاان هالاسبووع رومانسي ....

الله يرزقناااا خخخخ

----------


## غــلاوي

> الله عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> الله يحفظه حق حرمته 
> 
> ويعطينا ريال مثله وهذا كله في بلادنا ما يحتاي يسفروونا ههههه
> ويسعدني اكووون اول رد لها الموضوووع الحلووو


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هي ما يحتاي تذاكر و حاله ههههههههههه

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

كششششششششششششششششخه

----------


## أم سلطووون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى انا فالبدايه ماصدقت بس عقب اقتنعت 
و لاتنسين نحن الحين في 2009 الدنيا اطورت 
عقبالي متى بروح البحر وبسبح ويا ريلي خخخخخخخخخ

وويسلموووو عالمروووور الحلو

----------


## حوردبي

> الـٍسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليهم .. ري يحرسهم ويوفقهم ويجمع بينهم على الخير على طول
> 
> الصراحة الأجواء راائعـة .. عشت معاهم الأحداث ^_^
> 
> ربي يرزقكم حبيباتي بأزواج رومنسيين

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

ماشالله .. ربي يحفظهم .. و عقبااااااااااااااااالنا =(

----------


## يتيمه حزينه=(

ماشالله الله يهنيهم ـ وياعيييييييييني ع الرومنسي خلوا رياييلكم يتعلموون هع  :Smile:

----------


## روح الــــورد

ما شالله تبارك الرحمن .... 
الله يحفظهم ويديم عليهم ... 
ويرزقنا ... 
ويزاه الله خير انه نزل هالموضوع .. يفتح عيون الرياييل 
في بعضهم ما يعرفون وبعضهم يبون تشجيع .. الله يكثر من امثاله 
كان خاطري لو في صور ... 

تسلمين على الموضوع

----------


## bellegirl

ياسلام ,, هذا الريال وإلا ^^

ربي يحفظهم لبعض ويسخرهم حق بعض ويوفقهم يارب  :Smile:

----------


## مزوحية

الله يسعدهم ويخليهم لبعض

وأحمد الله وأشكره باإللي عندي

قصه حلوه ,,, إن شاءالله يتفتحون شبابنا

----------


## دمي عسل

واااااااااو وايد روعة

خاطري أعيش بمثل هالجو؟؟؟
الله يحفظهم لبعض

----------


## وحدة_كووول

صة عجييييييييييييييبة  :Smile:  والله تونس..ماشاءالله عليه هالريال..موب مقصر في شي...

و سبحان الله مع ان هالبلاد بلادنا لكنا ما نعرف قد ما يعرف و يشوف السايح..يوم اقرا الأماكن و النشاطات احس انه يتكلم عن مكان ثاني خخخ

----------


## أم عووووش

كششششششششخة

----------


## Hno0odah

ربي يسعدهم 
معني ما قريتها واااايد طويله

----------


## كلوديا

وناسه والله هالانسان 
الله يحفظهم لبعض يارب

----------


## غيمة عناد

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم يارب بزوج مثله واحسن عنه،،،

----------


## الموج الثائر

*قصة وايـــــــــــد حلوة...

تسلميـــــــــــن..*

----------


## رووح المشاعر

> وطلعت انا عشان اشوف الترتيبات ولقيت محمد
> 
> سليم يدهر ( نفعت الخمسين )


و قسم بالله اني هنيه نقعت من الظحك ههههههههههههههه

الله يهنيهم ان شاءالله

----------


## حزن قلبي

معقولة هذا واحد خايجي؟
يا حظ حرمته

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

هالرجال ولا فلا
على فكرة انا مرة زوجي سوالي مفاجئة كثير حلوة .. وقمت ابكي وانا حامل ه ههههه اضحك على نفسي والله

----------


## أم ريمـاني

ماشاء الله عليه

ربي يحفظهم لبعض ^_^

وفعلا دبي ممتعه بس المشكله جونا حار  :Smile:

----------


## to0omy

الله يهنيهم ^_^

----------


## أم وردتين

الله روووووووووووعه ماشالله .. 
يالله يستوي ريلي رومانسي جيه وانصدم فيييييه خخخخخخخ
ماباه يسفرني اباه يسويلي ها كله هنيه خخخخ 
والله كشخه .. 
الله يحفظهم ان شالله ..
ويهدي ريلي يارب .,,

----------


## أم_الشيوخ

عـــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــــــــيب

والـــــــله حــــــــــــــــــظــــــــــــها

الله يديم السعاادة عليهم وعقبال اللي عندنا

----------


## Miss Fendi

ماشاءالله عليه الله يحفظهم لبعض ويبعد عنهم عيون الحساد

احس دخلت جو معاهم هههههههه

----------


## خليدة

ماشاء الله عليه

ربي يحفظهم لبعض

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

تصدقون نسيت اني في منتدى كثر ماندمجت ياااااااااااااااي نايس والله

الله يحفظهم لبعضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض

----------


## وسط قلبه

ماشاءالله عليهم الله يديم المحبه بينهم ...

----------


## سفيرةالإمارات

ماشاء الله عليهم ربي يحفظهم لبعض.. وعقبال باقي الحريم ^__^ يحصلون الدلع من رياييلهم

----------


## LoOoL

يا حيها والله الله يديم عليهم ان شاء الله

----------


## moonuae

الـٍسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

ما شاء الله عليهم .. ري يحرسهم ويوفقهم ويجمع بينهم على الخير على طول

الصراحة الأجواء راائعـة .. عشت معاهم الأحداث ^_^

----------


## نونه بوظبي

اااااااااااااااااه يا حسره علينا 



الله يوفقهم والحمدالله ان شي رياييل يهتمون بحريمهم

----------


## بنت شربت

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو روووعه ما شاء الله

الله يوفقهم ويهنيهم

وتشكرين اختيه ع النقل الغاوي

موفقه  :Smile:

----------


## انثى بس غير

ماشاءالله عليهم ربي ييخليهم لبعض

كشخه هع هع

----------


## محد شرااتي

وااااااااو رووووعه الصراااحه

الله حبيت رومانسيته خخخخخخخخخخخ

يخليهم لبعض يارب ويرزقنا ان شاءالله

----------


## غاية لا تدرك

الله وناااسه

----------


## تسونامي

يعطيج العافيه على النقل الرائع

----------


## فريدة

:Anotherone:

----------


## جرحي ألييم

ماشاء اللـه عليه ..
الله يخليهم لبعض يارب ~


عشت الجو وأندمجت وياهم  :Big Grin:

----------


## أم اشجان

ربي يحفظهم من كل عين

----------


## بيبي قيرل

حلوة وناسة متى بعرس ههههههههه 

تعبت باجر بكملها ههههههههه

----------


## فراولةAD

وااااااااااااااااااااو روعه

هب شرات يالي عندي

ان بغى يصير رومانسي ودانا البر!!!!!

----------


## *همس*

الله يسعدهم ان شاء الله

ويسعد كل زوجين

----------


## عـ نيآتهآ!

واوووووووووووو رووووووووووووووعه عيبني انه تم يمدح ف دبي خخخ^.^
ماشالله عليهم اله يسعدهم ويرزقنا بضبططططططططططططط شرات هالريل ههههههههه

----------


## خجولة جدا

ما شاءالله عليه...والله لو ريلي جي جان أنا اسعد حرمة في الوجووووووووووود هذا واحد من بين 100000000 ريال....لوووووووووووووول

----------


## قلبي نفسي

ما شاء الله عليهم الله يحقظهم

----------


## الغزلان

كششششششششخة

----------


## غبووش

يا سلاااااام 
ماشاءالله الله يحفظهم من العين يارب

----------


## الغزيّل

ماشاء الله عليه مب ريايلنا

----------


## الحب لك وح

مشكور على هالقصه الحلوه و الله يديم الرومانسيه و الحياه السعيده على كل زوجين ان شاء الله

----------


## **ام نهيان**

الله يهنيهم,,,يارب

----------


## علايـــــه

ماشاااااااااااااااااااء الله عليهم 

والله وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة 

ربي يسعدهم ويسعد كل المتزوجين

----------


## فجــر الليالي

*آآآه يا قلبي ،..

قصـهـ روووووووعهـ / بس ويييييين عاد يتحصل شرا هـ الريال !!

الله يرزقنـا =)
و الله يوفقهم فـ حياتهم ^ـ^*

----------


## مرحباني

ماشااء الله 

ربي يحفظهم والله ييرزقناا بالازواج الصالحيين 

 :Smile:

----------


## المتأسفه

رووووعه مشاء الله

----------


## Dubai Dream

والله عشت الجو معاهم.. دمعت يوم صاحت..
وضحكت يوم قال شاربة شي وهي تنكت ههههههههه واتتخيلهم يطبخون خخخ 

والله افكار حلوة خاصة اليخت افكر اسويها لزوجي.. المشكلة نحن بس نفكر هم يالله عليهم هدية بس اا تذكروا بعد

----------


## مرود كحالي

ماشاء الله الله يخليهم لبعض

----------


## أم الريم وحمد

انا عشت هالاسبوع وياهم ... يوم خلصت القصة زعلت..خخخ
ماشاء الله عليهم .. الله يخليهم لبعض

----------


## برد الشتاء

> ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييييهم..
> 
> الله يهنيهم ويحفظهم لبعض يارب..
> 
> ويرزقني ويرزق كل البنات بالزوج الرومانسي..

----------


## - ميمي -

الله يحفظه حق حرمته

----------


## pumpkin

واااو ما شاء الله عليه /// الله يهنيهم و يعطينا مثل ما عطاهم  :Smile:

----------


## fofo123

طويييييييييييييله بس تستاهل تنعطى سبع نجوم
الله يهنيهم كذا الازواج والا بلاش

----------


## روح العبدولي

وااااااااو والله كشخه

ليت رياييلنا جي رومانسيين

الله يخليه لحرمته

----------


## عروس العيم

ونااااسة ما شاء الله عليهم الله يخليهم لبعض ويهنيهم 
والله يرزقنا بالزوج الصالح اللي جي يدلعنا 
 :Smile:

----------


## Hno0odah

ماشاء الله عليهم ربي يحفظهم من كل عين 

في بعض الامور والله لو اموت ريلي ما يسويها وانا متاكده الف بالنيه اهئ اهئ

----------


## بنت الغول

ما شاء الله عليهم .. ربي يحرسهم ويوفقهم ويجمع بينهم على الخير على طول

----------


## 7nona

ان شاء الله كل الرياييل يغدون شراته  :Smile: 

وربي يسعده هو وحرمته ويهنيهم ياربي وجعل ايامهم كلها عسل × عسـل  :Smile:

----------


## استيرا

ماشاء الله عقبال زوجي لما يسويلي مفاجأة كذا

----------


## StranG LOovE

الله يحفظهم لبعض انا بعد عشت الجو

----------


## mazyo0na

والله دبي اكثر من اللي قاله .. دبي مديييييييييييينه سياحيه من الدرجه الاولى ونحن نتريا هالاجازات عشان نسافر ودبي حذالنااا


ويا بختها بهالريل ........ 

اشيااااا بسييييييييييطه نفرررح فيها بس الريايييل ما يعرفون شووو هي ولا يبووون يعرفووووون كل شي علينا نحن

----------


## اناستازيا

اووو عجييييييييييبب هالسعوووددي ماشاء الله عليه الله يحفظه لعياله 
بس بصراااحه عيبني القارب خاطري اسيرله ...

----------


## شهب

الله يخليهم لـ بعض ان شاء الله

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يسعدهااااااااا ولا يغير عليها ياااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## مـس نـوتـيـلا

عور قلبي لمن قال انها يتيمه اب الله يخليه لها ويسخره لها ولعيالها وفعلا دبي مستحيل الواحد يمل منها الله يحفظها ويخليلها حكامها

----------


## شوكليت توي

مشكورة على النقل

والله يرزقنا من فضله

----------


## الحلوووه19

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو وااااااااااااااااااااو روووعه أندمجججججججججججججت واااايد 


مالت كل هالأمااكن عندنااا اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------

